
Donald Trump’s presidency is going to be a disaster for the white working class - hourislate
http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2016/11/9/13572172/donald-trump-white-working-class
======
jrnichols
That's a pretty bold statement for them to make, but Vox has been so rabidly
anti-Trump that I'm not surprised to see even more. Lots of links! to other
Vox articles. They're saying that he's just going to cut off health care for
millions of people, but even Bloomberg says "Republican presidential nominee
Donald Trump said that as president he would use Medicaid to cover poor people
who can’t afford private health insurance, and make birth control available
without a prescription."

This is pretty much a big rehash of Vox's previous anti-Trump talking points.
Now that Clinton lost, that's about all they have to cling to.

~~~
a3n
> but even Bloomberg says "Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump said
> that as president he would use Medicaid to cover poor people who can’t
> afford private health insurance,

He might try, but haven't the Reps fought exactly that? "It's single payer!"
Or maybe "we thought of it so it's OK" will kick in.

------
dudul
So the guys who didn't see the outcome of the election coming are now
predicting the entire next 4 years. Some people never learn huh?

~~~
intopieces
Do you have any particular policy points or data-based disagreements with the
argument?

